# Advice needed on last minute points bookings



## Hothgar (Nov 14, 2016)

We have bought Sunday to Friday weeks through tripbound several times in Sedona.  What is the cheapest way to get points within DRI to do this ourselves.   Or is it cheaper to keep renting through them.   $90 per night Sunday checkin to Friday checkout for a 2br for bookings within 30 days.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 14, 2016)

Hothgar said:


> We have bought Sunday to Friday weeks through tripbound several times in Sedona.  What is the cheapest way to get points within DRI to do this ourselves.   Or is it cheaper to keep renting through them.   $90 per night Sunday checkin to Friday checkout for a 2br for bookings within 30 days.



If you could get a reservation within 30 days at Sedona Summit, it would take about 4000 points for a 2 BR. Maintenance fees for 4000 points would be $600-700/year. People are trying to give away their points, which means if you decide to stop using them, you may not be able to give them away either. If you can keep getting that rate, there's probably no sense in trying to own points.


----------



## Hothgar (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the guidance.  So whoever is lending their points is taking a bath,  and just trying to salvage a percentage of their costs


----------



## Hothgar (Nov 14, 2016)

Owning points is the only way to see last minute availability, right?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 15, 2016)

Hothgar said:


> Owning points is the only way to see last minute availability, right?



If you don't own points, I don't know any other way you could check. At any resort, the DRI trust collection only owns part of the inventory. Even when there's available through other sources, exchange companies, travel sites, etc, it won't mean that there will be availability with DRI points.


----------



## Hothgar (Nov 15, 2016)

That was what I expected.  Thanks so much.


----------

